# BSM Naruto vs Rinnegan Madara



## Namikaze Minato (Sep 6, 2013)

*Conditions:* 

Naruto is already fused with Pa & Ma before this battle start as Kurama have allowed it, and assume that all of them will work in sync as a team.
Madara have his sword and armor and can use moukton techniques.
*Restrictions:* None.
*Knowledge:* Manga for both.
*Battlefield:* Sannin battlefield.
*Starting Distance:* 50m.
*State of Mind:* BloodLusted for Madara and IC for Naruto.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 6, 2013)

Does naruto have anything shown that would get through madaras PS? 
Likewise has madara shown anything that would get through narutos BM cloak? 

hmm this would be a tough one.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't think the result changes before Naruto gains the 50% Yin chakra left. Naruto can only maintain BSM Mode for 8 min and that's enough for Madara to outlast him.

For now, Madara is still a better one and should win this via Mokuton + PS + Rinnegan.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 6, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Does naruto have anything shown that would get through madaras PS?


Sage chakra enhanced full power bijuudama should do it.




> Likewise has madara shown anything that would get through narutos BM cloak?


After tanking incomplete Juubi's Bijuudama, I doubt sword slash from Perfect Susano'o would put Naruto down.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2013)

SSMG said:


> Does naruto have anything shown that would get through madaras PS?
> Likewise has madara shown anything that would get through narutos BM cloak?
> 
> hmm this would be a tough one.



The frogs sound jutsu. PS IS NOT a problem here.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 6, 2013)

Elia said:


> The frogs sound jutsu. PS IS NOT a problem here.



If Madara is sitting on top of his PS, the Gamarinsho won't reach him...


----------



## Kai (Sep 6, 2013)

With SM amplifying the magnitude of his BM powers, Naruto has a surplus of power to destroy Perfect Susano'o, which has demonstrated in the past few chapters to only be a match for Hashirama's Mokuton Dragon (not Shinsuusenju).

Additionally, Ma and Pa's sound based attacks will travel through any of Madara's defenses.

This may not be the case for long once Madara shows off his trump card and Rin'negan.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 6, 2013)

saikyou said:


> If Madara is sitting on top of his PS, the Gamarinsho won't reach him...



I don't agree with that, but regardless, naruto can give them some of his chakra 
To make their Jutsus MUCH stronger, and that should be more than enough.


----------



## SSMG (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh yeah a kurama enhanced frog song should definitely do it for narutos favour.

i honestly don't see anything that madara has wpuld be enough to een tpuch naruto... his only option is to outlast naruto. he and hashirama did fight for a whole day or so it was stated.so this wouldn't be a problem for him.


----------



## ImSerious (Sep 6, 2013)

Naruto was already out of Madara's league, now he even has BSM.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Sep 6, 2013)

madara still gets domesticated


----------



## Pirao (Sep 6, 2013)

Depends on what Madara can do with the Rinnegan, because he probably hasn't shown everything yet, but by feats Naruto wins handily.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2013)

How comical. BM Naruto was his damn equal.
He gets destroyed now.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 6, 2013)

By feats, BM Naruto could already take Edo Madara as Edo madara hasn't shown anything greater than his EMS trump card: PS.

And that same PS has less firepower and less durability than BM Naruto.

Portrayal, I think Edo Madara is probably still BMSM Naruto's superior.


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 6, 2013)

The only weapon Madara can use is PS. He doesn't have sage mode, so it's safe to assume absorbing sage powered attacks with rinnegan would be a bad idea. With sage/kyuubi sensing, he isn't going to hit Naruto ever, 2 extra pairs of eyes and ears on Naruto's shoulders helps too.

Naruto can also summon the biggest frogs and power them up and hold PS down. There isn't much Madara can do. Naruto has come a long way since they last fought one on one.



ueharakk said:


> Portrayal, I think Edo Madara is probably still BMSM Naruto's superior.



I don't know about that. He refuses to fight Juubito despite getting betrayed big time. Naruto still hasn't been destroyed either, but he still refuses to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Portrayal, I think Edo Madara is probably still BMSM Naruto's superior.



But...BUT!

Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao.


----------



## Jagger (Sep 6, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> But...BUT!
> 
> Bro!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao.


He's actually right. Madara was portrayed to be the strongest Uchiha and the most talented member of his clan, now add the power of the strongest Senju as well which was portrayed to be on a different scale than the current shinobi and known to be the "God of Shinobi". Madara's name was reason enough to make the 5 Nations unite against 'him' (It was actually Obito, but oh well).

Now, mix those two and you get Edo Madara. Of course, portrayal =/= Real feats. So I agree BSM Naruto wins here.


----------



## Chad (Sep 6, 2013)

Portrayals don't really mean much anymore.

Hashirama is portrayed to be stronger than Kabuto's Edo Tensei army, but feats say that's obviously not true.
Hashirama is portrayed to be stronger than the combined team of BM Naruto, Killer Bee, Kakashi and Gai, but feats say that's obviously not true.
Jiraiya is portrayed as equals with Itachi, but feats say that's obviously not true.
Jiraiya is portrayed to be above Pain, but feats say that's obviously not true.
Minato was portrayed to be untouchable, yet he was touched twice in his own flashback.


----------



## Ersa (Sep 6, 2013)

I put them as equals.

Edo Madara is seriously being underrated, he's not only the strongest Uchiha (bar Obito) to have ever lived, he possess infinite stamina (which Naruto doesn't I might add), Rinnegan and the powers of the strongest Senju. I agree with Perfect Susanoo alone it may not be enough to beat Naruto but factor in Mokuton and potential Rinnegan powers plus Madara's own EMS powers and he should have ample firepower and defense to take down Naruto. Granted I think Naruto has a fair chance depending on how much BSM boosts him but for now I'd still see Madara as superior, if only slightly.


----------



## Zooted (Sep 6, 2013)

IMO naruto should win more than not feat wise. PS susano won't be a problem here. Mokuton should be destroyed with TBB or chakra roar or maybe by his clones with multiple FRS, COR. Preta would be useless against senjutsus. The meteor should be destroyed by the super TBB.


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 7, 2013)

Naruto should be able to take this even in BM because edo madara really hasn't shown a lot of new abilities.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 7, 2013)

iJutsu said:


> T He doesn't have sage mode, so it's safe to assume absorbing sage powered attacks with rinnegan would be a bad idea.



Not at all, Nagato(who's doesn't have sage mode) was absorbing Naruto sage powered attacks with the Rinnegan. It only seemed a problem when Preta path was absorbing the senjutsu chakra directly(not balanced) from Naruto when he was absorbing it into his body.


----------



## tanman (Sep 7, 2013)

To be honest, Kishi didn't really make this power up a big deal like he usually does.
I don't know.


----------



## Panther (Sep 7, 2013)

By feats BM Naruto wins with mid-high diff. 

Edo Madara's strongest jutsu is PS,which has not only lesser firepower but also less durability than BM Naruto which tanked V1 Juubi's laserbijuudama which is far stronger then any attack shown by either Edo Madara or SM Hashirama. BM Naruto can not only dodge PS slashes with his speed but also tank them with his shroud. BM Naruto has also the firepower to destroy Madara's PS with Continuous Bijuudama and super Bijuudama. 

Moukuton is a joke against BM Naruto seeing as Madara's Moukuton forest got dealt with by a Base clone with just a litle bit of Kurama's chakra. Naruto can also destroy Moukuton jutsu's with his chakra roar, or make a couple of RM clone to just destroy any incoming moukutons with FRS and mini-tbb. 

Meteor's get destroyed by a SM clone spamming COR barrage or with a standard Bijuudama. Then there are Madara's wood clone that can use Susanoo which get bustes by RM clones which are not only faster but have more firepower in the forms of the different Rasengans, FRS and mini-bijuudama.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Sep 7, 2013)

Currently BSM Naruto would win more times than not based on feats - about 7-8/10 with high diff.

However, if Madara actually starts using the other Rin'negan paths and not just Preta it quickly turns into his favor, winning 9/10 times mid-high diff.


----------



## puma21 (Sep 7, 2013)

KyuubiFan said:


> Currently BSM Naruto would win more times than not based on feats - about 7-8/10 with high diff.
> 
> However, if Madara actually starts using the other Rin'negan paths and not just Preta it quickly turns into his favor, winning 9/10 times mid-high diff.



What are the other paths going to do? Naruto's already aware of all their weaknesses and knows how to deal with them. Using petra path against bsm Naruto is going to be dangerous for Madara, if he absorbs too much natural energy he's going to end up looking like a frog statue.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 7, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> Not at all, Nagato(who's doesn't have sage mode) was absorbing Naruto sage powered attacks with the Rinnegan. It only seemed a problem when Preta path was absorbing the senjutsu chakra directly(not balanced) from Naruto when he was absorbing it into his body.



there's no such thing as unbalanced sennin chakra from sennin mode naruto.  Sennin charkra is only created after you perfectly balance your own chakra with natural energy.  Had the chakra been balanced, naruto would have shown signs of a frog like he did earlier in training and jiraiya did.

In addition to that, after preta path absorbed a whole sennin transformation, it had already absorbed a FRS and a little of senjutsu right from naruto.  natural energy only turns you into a frog if it's significantly greater than your own chakra which just means it took a FRS, a bit of sennin mode and a full sennin mode's worth of chakra to turn preta into stone.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 7, 2013)

Naruto wins this.


----------



## SesshomaruX2 (Sep 7, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> there's no such thing as unbalanced sennin chakra from sennin mode naruto.  Sennin charkra is only created after you perfectly balance your own chakra with natural energy.  Had the chakra been balanced, naruto would have shown signs of a frog like he did earlier in training and jiraiya did.
> 
> In addition to that, after preta path absorbed a whole sennin transformation, it had already absorbed a FRS and a little of senjutsu right from naruto.  natural energy only turns you into a frog if it's significantly greater than your own chakra which just means it took a FRS, a bit of sennin mode and a full sennin mode's worth of chakra to turn preta into stone.



I got it confused, I meant to say Natural energy when I referred to what was a problem for Preta path.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 8, 2013)

*This how the fight will go down.Manga fact.*

*Spoiler*: __ 






GG


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 8, 2013)

Misaki Yata said:


> *This how the fight will go down.Manga fact.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I've been on this forum for 3 years...been on all the boards...been in hundreds of threads...and this post just became the greatest shit I've seen on NarutoForums.

A rep is not enough. Can I buy you a house?


----------



## Psp123789 (Sep 8, 2013)

SesshomaruX2 said:


> Not at all, Nagato(who's doesn't have sage mode) was absorbing Naruto sage powered attacks with the Rinnegan. It only seemed a problem when Preta path was absorbing the senjutsu chakra directly(not balanced) from Naruto when he was absorbing it into his body.



Senjutsu is senjutsu. It's how much you absorb at one time which turns you into a frog. Nagato was also able to absorb raw senjutsu without being absorbed, but was turned into a stone when he absorbed too much which according to the fight was an FRS and some sage mode chakra.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 8, 2013)

Kai said:


> With SM amplifying the magnitude of his BM powers, Naruto has a surplus of power to destroy Perfect Susano'o, which has demonstrated in the past few chapters to only be a match for Hashirama's Mokuton Dragon (not Shinsuusenju).
> 
> Additionally, Ma and Pa's sound based attacks will travel through any of Madara's defenses.
> 
> This may not be the case for long once Madara shows off his trump card and Rin'negan.



I agree with this mostly. But I'm going to expand on the part I disagree with.

I believe Madara can at least use the Rinnegan to Nagato's standard, but more on Obito's standard (seeing as any superior Rinnegan skill Obito obtained was through Madara).

Naruto has witnessed Madara using the Preta Path, so he's not going to charge recklessly and have his efforts wasted by that Path.
So he will likely use some Frog-fu, which automatically means Naruto is guaranteed a few shots on Madara. 

Well both of them can negate the other's efforts; BT can be negated if Naruto sends a Frog-fu chakra arm to Madara, for instance.
So I agree, in that it will end up being Naruto stalling till the frog song lands.

Like you said, the trump card and Madara's own demonstration of the Rinnegan may change things.


----------



## Misaki Yata (Sep 8, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> I've been on this forum for 3 years...been on all the boards...been in hundreds of threads...and this post just became the greatest shit I've seen on NarutoForums.
> 
> A rep is not enough. Can I buy you a house?



*No.Sell your soul to Satan and worship Minato in return.*


----------

